# New Avatars of War models released



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Just a quick one to let people know there is a new Avatars of War model released. 

http://www.arena-deathmatch.com/onlineshop/onlineshop.php

The model is a Dark Elf Witch/Queen with a choice of heads and weapons like the Chaos Lord model.

Not sure how to add the picture to the post so if anyone else can, be my guest.










_Your wish is granted! Syph_

Also there are WIP pics of an Empire Warrior Priest model which should be the next model released.

http://www.avatars-of-war.com/indexesp.htm


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That model is absolutely sweet. Are you getting it in to Wargames Empire? If so, how will you be able to sell the options.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Good find bon_jovi, thanks for sharing it with us!  +rep


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

We put in an order the other day and ordered a few of these. That however was before they made the weapon options. They were just listed as Queen and Witch as 2 different models so were ok on that front. It just a case of which weapons we get. I will email them and ask for a few of each options.

I said i owe you a model syph so i will put one of these aside for you when they come in. Just let know which one.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That'd be awesome. You'd have to let me have a look at them both. I'd order all the bits if they were a good price. The second link doesn't bring up what you mentioned btw, I couldn't find it either.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry bout that second link. Its on the homepage if it helps.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome, it's probably one of their better models actually and all of them are great. I'll have to add this to the list, thanks for posting!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Those are really nice, Bon_jovi, excellent find.

I'm surprised I hadn't seen the Chaos Lord before - the Hammer Axe Bare Head Combination is the nicest I reckon.

About the Dark Elf, I think the Twin Swords looks the best, the Helm, Shoulder Pad, and Staff are a bit blegh, IMHO.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have only found out about AoW minis recently but man do they have some quality work!


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

They do have some brilliant models. My mate has the Necromancer in his Vampire Counts army and i have had a few just to paint up. I love the Goblin King and the Orc Shaman.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

definitly makes me think about buying some of those dark elf models, the only issue I could see is if they made the dark elves on a bigger base then the normals, they dont have any information on the base sizes > <


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> definitly makes me think about buying some of those dark elf models, the only issue I could see is if they made the dark elves on a bigger base then the normals, they dont have any information on the base sizes > <


From my experience of them they will fit on a standard 20mm square base no problem. Some of the bigger ones like the Ork Warboss needs a 25mm base but so would one that size from GW.


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

So are these the same scale as GW models? I'd love to use some of the dark elves


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Something about that model just looks disproportional. I dont know if its just me but the upper body primarily the shoulders look to small for the rest of the body. Unless the elf is suppose to have Thunder Thighs.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah they are the same scale. Basically anything thats 28mm scale will be there or there abouts. I think they are 'unoficially' meant for Games Workshop armies anyway.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Between Avatars of War and Gamezone I'm suprised GW sell any Dark Elf character models on foot, the alternatives are so much better. We just need a great Malekith model now.:biggrin:


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey, and our game Arena Deathmatch rules too!
Just saying...


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not as impressed with this one, the pose is slightly off, but more importantly the face isn't angular enough. 
If you look at the Sorceress he's done you'll see what I mean. I'll still might get one mind you and just file her down. Both his other Druchii are excellent though and I'm painting them both soon.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Found the Warpriest btw:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh I like him, almost nice enough to tempt me back to Empire.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh that is nice! To be very honest, probably one of my favorites so far (excluding the Orcs )


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i want that thunderlord for my dwarfs so much!


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

is what this guys doing even legal?

BTw can you use these models in fantasy? (i mean are they the right size)


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

they are some awesome models, gotta love the Orc boss. How do you order from them? i don't know the language.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Spot The Grot said:


> is what this guys doing even legal?
> 
> BTw can you use these models in fantasy? (i mean are they the right size)


People can and do use them in Fantasy. Whether they'd be happy about it down your local GW, I dunno. Suppose it varies store to store. I think the Arena Deathmatch game is their escape from legal action, but no where does it say they have to be used in Fantasy anyway. 

You can get them from their website btw, and also from Wargames Empire.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I imagine i'd use them in firendlies as long as they aren't in GW. TBH even if i did use them in a store they can't really tell you off as you aren't the one who made it , but you probably still get your wrist slapped.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> Oh I like him, almost nice enough to tempt me back to Empire.


I could easily say that for all their models:biggrin:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Arena Deathmatch may well be their way out of GW legal action but whilst I was helping them playtest the game they did mention how they'd always dreamed of making a game in a Fantasy world back before they even started to make models so I guess they killed two birds with one stone 

BTW, they have a Spanish and English site so you can order of the English site too if you don't speak Spanish.


----------

